# Melting Anacharis Narrow Leaf



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

How would one try to resurrect the plants, when all leaves are just melting into nothingness? This is my second batch and I even tried getting it used to my cooler water, before putting it into the tank w/ heater. It was already melting before it was put in the tank. I put Flourish and Flourish Excel in just to see if it would help, too. Please, all info is much appreciated!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's my experience . . . I put anacharis in my 46g 3-4 wks ago, most of the leaves have melted or fallen off BUT I have new green shoots. I do weekly 50% water changes & add the ferts at that time. How long are you allowing it to adjust to your tank parameters? Most plants will go through shock when moved, it can take a couple weeks or so for them to adjust.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopeseeker said:


> How would one try to resurrect the plants, when all leaves are just melting into nothingness? This is my second batch and I even tried getting it used to my cooler water, before putting it into the tank w/ heater. It was already melting before it was put in the tank. I put Flourish and *Flourish Excel* in just to see if it would help, too. Please, all info is much appreciated!


 
Excel will kill Anacharis. It's a rather nasty chemical that is used elsewhere as a disinfectant and a preservative. Not something I would use in a fish tank regardless.

What is your light, and what bulb? Stem plants need a good amount of light, and in anything under bright light they will loose their leaves on the bottom of the stems and only keep the ones up top.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> Excel will kill Anacharis. It's a rather nasty chemical that is used elsewhere as a disinfectant and a preservative. Not something I would use in a fish tank regardless.
> 
> What is your light, and what bulb? Stem plants need a good amount of light, and in anything under bright light they will loose their leaves on the bottom of the stems and only keep the ones up top.


 
Hmm, interesting first I've heard of this. I'll have to do some research. I use this & have been advised by numerouse planted tank keepers to use it.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

It's Glutaraldehyde if you're interested.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i havent had any luck with anacharis, however some plants will shed their leaves as they get situated into a new tank and then grow back.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

ive had the same issue with hygro and narrow leaf chain swords in my 20 gallon..the chains are doing great in my 10 gallon tanks though, even have runners after just one months shooting out everywhere! I dont have experience with anacharis(illegal where I am) but I use hornwort and have not had any melt issues and I have 0 ammonia 24/7 even after missing water changes, it great! You may want to give that a try if you can. I also use excell, never had an issue with it, not sure its the best but 90% of my plants are thriving and still green and it helped grow my anacharis double its size within a month.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Same thing happened to my Hornwort when I first got it a few weeks back...but it is now growing new shoots and is getting really green and soft-looking. Like Geomancer said, if you have the plants bunched together and weighted down to the bottom of the tank the parts furthest from the light (closest to the bottom) will shed. Floating them will bring them closer to the light and help them, but then it blocks out some light for any plants growing in the substrate.


----------



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

Official answers from Seachem regarding their effect on fishes and/or Anarcharis


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

mikylarsen said:


> Official answers from Seachem regarding their effect on fishes and/or Anarcharis


Tobacco companies say their products are safe too 

Just food for thought.


----------

